

Kindly provide feedback on our startup project to info (at) updatenode (dot) com - updatenode
https://www.updatenode.com?ref=hn

======
updatenode
client is prebuild for Linux (deb/rpm), Mac and Windows. Android Beta API is
also available.

Give it a try and help us to make a better software.

Thanks

